# Aluminum canoe - Gruman vs. Michicraft ?



## sgc

Just curious on thoughts on the two different canoes. I had a 17' Michicraft for 21 years, but barely used it because it was a little too big to transport. So, I finally sold it last summer. Then, at the end of the summer I saw a 15' Gruman at a garage sale & picked it up cheap. I haven't used it yet but am looking forward to getting out on it. One thing I noticed was that it seemed to have a little thicker guage then the Michicraft & might even be a tad heavier. Anyone have any thoughts on the differences in quality, etc. ??? thanks,


----------



## plugger

Gruman was the standard in aluminum canoes for ever.


----------



## jerrob

Many years ago, I bought a used Gruman from a canoe livery, the darn thing looked like a pop can someone had kicked down the road for 5 miles. Best damn canoe I have ever owned. IMO, they do seem to be heavier than the average aluminum canoe, a few extra pounds is small price to pay IMO.


----------



## multibeard

Michicraft are good aluminum canoes.

Grumman's are top of them all. they are made from aircraft aluminum. Like a timex they take a beating and keep on ticking.


----------



## sgc

Thanks. I can't wait till spring.


----------



## Marshdaws

multibeard said:


> Michicraft are good aluminum canoes.
> 
> Grumman's are top of them all. they are made from aircraft aluminum. Like a timex they take a beating and keep on ticking.


Michi is also made from aluminum aircraft and in my opinion. Well I have a Michi, Misty River and a Grunman. I think the best goes in order like I said being grunman 3 rd overall. The Michi is so well built when you put all three together it is almost obvious. The only thing is the Misty is a square back and can be tricky in the river.


----------



## Bucket-Back

I have an old gruman that is holding up the snow rather well on this "retro" post

If it shows up as new or recommended, I'm clicking and posting.


----------



## Janehal

Worked for Michi-craft one summer while in college in Big Rapids as a riveter . They are great canoes and I still have a 12ft square stern.......................


----------



## Martin Looker

I've had both and they're both great. The heat treated version takes more beating.


----------

